# Amy Brown Fanatsy Art



## Mystery_Rose (Jul 11, 2005)

Heya!
Is anyone here a fan of Amy Brown and her works? I am!! Please let me know if you are too


----------



## Maggie (Jul 12, 2005)

Hiya,


Yes I love her work, but there are many other Fantasy artist out there that are much better in my opinion.  Selina Fenech is one of my all time favorites here is a link to her website http://www.selinafenech.com

Let me know what you think
Maggie


----------



## Mystery_Rose (Jul 12, 2005)

Selena Fenech's work is beautiful!!! Thank you for the link Anyone else no any good fantasy artists?


----------



## Maggie (Jul 12, 2005)

Hiya,


Here are a few more for you

http://www.mariawilliam.net
http://www.enchanted-art.com/originals.asp
http://www.shadowscapes.com/
http://www.lindaravenscroft.com

Enjoy


----------



## Mystery_Rose (Jul 12, 2005)

Thank you sooo much! They're great


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 4, 2005)

After reading this post I decided to check her stuff out on the net.
I do like her work but I have to agree with Maggie there are alot better artists out there! 
Keith Parkinson is brill!
I dont even have to mention the astounding talent of Boris Vallego.... do I


----------



## Elyssandrel (Aug 19, 2005)

I really like Amy Brown.
Have you seen the new clothes based on her art?
Beautiful.
Have to see if I can get some.


My favourite has to be Brian Froud though.


----------



## dreamwalker (Aug 19, 2005)

that Boris Vallejo dude is awesome, reminds me of the dundgons and dragons tv series for some reason.... although that isn't a bad thing


----------



## dreamwalker (Aug 19, 2005)

I kinda did some abstract art work which sorta has the same feel..
http://www.deviantart.com/view/2936455/
http://www.deviantart.com/view/4097784/
wallpapers I did a couple of years ago, even though im a sci fi geek, alot of that fantasy stuff really inspired me back then.


----------

